# Distended Female Genitals (RIP)



## lexoli (Dec 29, 2011)

We adopted a new rabbit today - we have been told she is 18 months - 2 years old. In the car on the way home she was making a horrendous stink, and she did a massive wee.

When we got her home, her back end was absolutely caked in faeces - we hadn't handled her, other than the children petting her, but by the way the previous owner picked her up and held her, I don't think they were aware of it.

She then did another big wee, which also stank.

We have cleaned up her back end, but even before we started, her genitals were really swollen - it's hard to describe, but they seemed an inch or two away from where they should be.

Not sure on how she is eating and drinking, as obviously she is an unknown quantity, so will keep an eye on her.

Anyone got any suggestions while I wait to get her into the vets, or would a picture help?


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure I can help, but these questions come to mind.

Where/who did you get her from; pet store, breeder, shelter, etc?
Do you know what they fed her & what are you feeding?
Could she have recently had a litter, perhaps one where all the babies died?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 29, 2011)

Definitely needs treatment at a Vet. One of ours got an infection and was really swollen--right at Christmas last year so no Vet for three days. Started here on anti biotics left from one that had just passed.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 29, 2011)

For now, clean off what you can from her bottom- very gently! I'd have someone hold her and gently clip away fur that is really matted. What does the skin look like on her genital area? Is it red and inflamed? Part of the problem could be urine burn, which is skin irritation from the urine. Sometimes rabbits have trouble keeping their bottoms clean if they have a urinary tract infection or arthritis, but can also be just because the cage was really dirty.

It's hard to tell what is really going on with the genitals without a picture. I've seen rabbit syphilis (not contagious to humans) cause a distended anus, but it could also be from a local skin infection/irritation or a prolapse, where the inner part of the vagina or rectum pushes outwards. 

It's good you will be taking her to a vet, poor thing.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I just read this, how is the bunny doing?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah that


----------



## lexoli (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry I never got back in this thread! She unfortunately died before I got her to the vet  I don't know if the previous owner was aware of a problem, but from the way she was I think they must have been and wanted to palm her off as quick as they could. Very upsetting as she was a sweetheart.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh no  so sorry....


----------



## HEM (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this news
Binky free lil girl


----------



## sugarbunnies (Oct 20, 2012)

Resurrecting kind of an old thread, but curious as to the cause of death? I know she was having genital problems, but did the Vet tell you why she passed?


----------

